# Where to buy heat treated Plywood or OSB and lumber?



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Heat treated as in kiln dried?, or heat treated as in fire retardant lumber?


----------



## Spud (Apr 23, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Heat treated as in kiln dried?, or heat treated as in fire retardant lumber?


I think it is klin dried.

Here is the explanation.



> The international export standard, ISPM 15, requires that all wood packaging material be heat-treated at a core temperature of 56 degrees Celsius for a minimum of 30 minutes.


Here is a tag with HT
http://atlaswoodproducts.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/dsc001191.jpg


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It's to kill insects.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

For export/import purposes, the HT designation isn't the same as kiln-drying. 

Spud, try an actual lumberyard. Not a box store, but somewhere that sells nothing but lumber. The HT grade stamp availability may be hit and miss though, you'll just need to call around.


----------



## rwa (May 10, 2009)

http://connerindustries3-px.avxtrk.com/

check here


----------

